# Soundblaster Live! 5.1 SB0100 Question(s)



## tmpdmp (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a Soundblaster SB0100 (EMU10K-1 SFF) sound card.

Do I need to disable the on board Realtek audio device on my motherboard via BIOS or can I leave that enabled?  The base install will detect both and "install" them?

If I can leave on board audio enabled, am I able to use both sound devices at any time?


----------



## Oko (Aug 7, 2016)

tmpdmp said:


> I have a Soundblaster SB0100 (EMU10K-1 SFF) sound card.
> 
> Do I need to disable the on board Realtek audio device on my motherboard via BIOS or can I leave that enabled?  The base install will detect both and "install" them?
> 
> If I can leave on board audio enabled, am I able to use both sound devices at any time?



I have not used FreeBSD as a desktop OS since 2007 but I vividly remember disabling my on-board audio to use Soundblaster on my OpenBSD desktop. OpenBSD != FreeBSD and sound systems are very different. Just for the record OpenBSD OSS (Open Sound System) is very different than FreeBSD. OpenBSD comes with *sndio* a small audio server with MIDI support. Actually  OpenBSD is used by few seasoned users as a mix platform for big concerts.

FreeBSD was getting new audio frame work at the time I gave up on it as a desktop around 2007. The most annoying thing for me IIRC was the fact that audio drivers were not the part of generic kernel so they had to be loaded manually. At that time FreeBSD was not coming with built in audio server so playing two audio streams at the same time was not possible without audio servers from ports. I have not follow development of audio on FreeBSD since then.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2016)

Provided they're not conflicting and the onboard card is not automatically switched off (some mainboards do this when detecting an external card) it should simply detect both cards and you should be able to use both.


----------



## tmpdmp (Aug 12, 2016)

So I also have a SB0350 Audigy 2 ZS and according the man pages I use:


```
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```

Since it's a CA0102 chip.  

There is also:

```
snd_emu10k1_load="YES"
```

Does the first kernel module work on both models, SB0100 and SB0350?  Is one better than the other?


----------



## t1066 (Aug 13, 2016)

I can confirm snd_emu10kx works with SB0350.
Also, instead of using

```
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```
you can add

```
kld_list="snd_emu10kx"
```
to /etc/rc.conf.


----------

